

Follow up to: We came up with a cure to cancer and no VC wants to fund us - labvie

Well, quite a bit has happened in the last few weeks since I posted here. For one, we got a response from investors, but none of the ones I expected.<p>I had six meetings lined up with some top VC firms, but really none of them focused on the bio space so I decided to cancel and focus on the firms that do. If they don&#x27;t focus on biotech what could they contribute if our goal is to do clinical trials after all.<p>I have had some key investors come up and share their input, and their personal problems in relation to the research we are pursuing, which was good to see that even investors are prone to the realities of cancer.<p>Another thing I found in going back and doing research is that most firms I took a look at have not invested in something as interesting as us, which is quite encouraging.<p>In looking for a startup facing challenges like us, only one start up stood out, Juno Therapeutics, which started in 2013, went IPO soon after and is now worth 4.5 B. So that is good news to see that we are probably in the same realm as they are, as we have a potential cure on our hands too, which not only works on blood but other types of cancer too.<p>Most importantly, someone from here, who I won&#x27;t name but came to the rescue and has been helping us out quite a bit lended a hand in giving me very much needed and insightful advice (such as seeking investors who focus in the biospace vs. chasing all investors) although I would like more commitment and possibly funding.<p>I am still looking to see if there are others out there, hopefully reading this, who would like to help us, and work with us most of all, in fundraising among other things.<p>Our target is at least 15-20 million for series A, which should not be hard to achieve considering we will be using it to fund our first clinical trial that was extremely positive in results.
======
eip
I can make a lotion that will treat skin cancer in three weeks. By treat I
mean new healthy skin where the sores were.

No one cares though.

It's hard to disrupt a $100B+ industry that doesn't want to be disrupted.

